# Audi A3 3.2 Build



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Sorry guys - no more fancy pictures. For this build, everything was shot on my phone, or my little digicam.

Sooooo, someone decided to turn left into me in the TT, and it was totalled off. Is it still ghetto if it's a German car on your lawn? :laugh:











I stripped the car and had nearly every piece sold in a couple of weeks. Here's the last shot of the engine going to a good home to someone in Calgary.











So, the search for a new car began! AWD is a must for me, and I really wanted to stay with a hatchback, but I just wasn't happy with the interiors and exteriors of Subaru and Mitsu. I thought about the 335xi, but that went out the window when I started desiring an auto (never thought I'd say that! ), but definitely can't live with a traditional torque converter. This left me with cars with DSG-type transmissions. I also strongly considered the S4 (B7 and B8), and even tried driving a few modded ones, but it's just too large and heavy for me to have any fun in. 

The A3 3.2 Quattro ticked a few boxes for me – decent interior, AWD, DSG, hatch, and the heavenly VR6 sound that's been stuck in my head for a few years now. At any given time, there are about six 3.2 A3s for sale in Canada – and about six hundred FWD 2.0Ts – but luckily I didn't have to go East and found one that spent its whole life in Calgary. It was bone stock – except for the headlights – when I picked it up, but that didn't last long! I actually had a garage full of car parts before I even found an A3 that I wanted. Perhaps I have a problem. I kept the Precision 6262 from the TT, and will eventually turbo the 3.2. The stock block can handle about 20psi with a head spacer, but since 20psi is for sissies, I bought a spare block to build and run some real boost. As much as I think the 3.2 is slow, I'm actually more concerned with handling so I'll be going all out in that regard. I've already spent more on the suspension/steering than a turbo kit would have cost!  

Every build should have a theme, so here's mine:











Maintenance before mods:

All fluids and filters, including diff, DSG, AWD
Wheel bearings and hubs all around
Tie rods
Ball-joints
Anti-sway links
02 sensors
A/C recharge
Repainted several panels that weren't in perfect shape
Polished and cleared headlights

Current mods:

TSW Nurburgrings with Star Spec tires
Custom Ohlins dampers and Eibach spring setup
Ground Control Camber plates
H2Sport spherical bearings up front
Whiteline poly bushings in the rear
H&R 26mm rear anti-sway
Switchable Haldex controller
TyrolSport subframe collars and ARP fasteners
Wheel studs
Carbon fibre hood
Votex (OEM) side skirts
Magnaflow Race exhaust


Mods sitting on bench, waiting for the engine build:

Mishimoto rad
Custom thermostatic oil cooler and thermostatic fan
SAI delete
Billet crack pipe

First things first: I changed all the fluids in the car, and got on restoring the car to like-new cosmetically. Like most VW's, this one was collecting dirt behind the mudflaps, as pictured below. You can see the oxidation it was causing! I pulled a bunch of panels and had them resprayed, and also added the Votex (OEM) side skirts. Most of the car will end up being repainted; the few panels that aren't getting refinished can be corrected by polishing. Meguiar's 105 and 205 work wonders. I also sanded down the headlamps, and resprayed them with several layers of clear - I'm pretty happy with the transformation!





























Then it was time to tackle the suspension! I decided to rebuild everything in the suspension/steering system, to get the car as-new (well, _better_ than new ). My goal here was to lock down the entire system, and isolate all the damping to the actual springs and dampers. I ditched the brand new bushings that the previous owner had installed in the front control arms, and went with the H2Sport spherical bearings. Tom from H2Sport was a champ car Engineer, and I am very impressed with his design for the bearings. I've ran spherical bearings on a street car before, and they're really quite silly in this application since they're destroyed within a year, even using seals. Tom's design has the bearings sealed quite well inside an machined aluminum housing - I bet they last several years.











This new tool came in handy for pressing the old bushings out. Like all Princess Auto tools, it looks like it was welded by drunk monkeys, and operates like it was designed by remedial-class 12 year olds. 












The mushy VW strut mounts have to go too! I also needed the adjustment to get some more front end grip, and eliminate the typical crappy MacPherson-strut understeer.












All MKIV and MKV VWs have subframe issues due to the (ridiculous) play they designed in for side-to-side camber adjustment. Let's just get rid of that crap with some collars and ARP fasteners. . . 











Suspension (in conjunction with tires, of course) is more important than anything else on a vehicle to me, so I decided to make my first foray in the higher-end damper market. I looked at AST, Sachs, Penske, higher end Bilstein and Eibach (Clubsport and R2), etc., but decided to do a custom setup with Ohlins dampers. Try bending the shaft on these:












I bought a Ground Control coilover kit to use on the dampers, but had to machine a collar to keep the threaded tube in place:












After trying several different spring lengths, I ended up picking 450F/500R (lb/in) springs upon the recommendation of Performance Shock, Inc., but after doing some measuring and calcs, I think the rear wheel rate is waaay too low. I measured the rear motion ratio on the MKV platform at ~0.65, which means the rear springs should be more like 700+lbs/in to bring the front and rear natural frequencies in line. I asked PSi about it, and they just blew me off. Lesson learned here: even a World famous suspension house, that is actually located at Sonoma Raceway, will be lazy and feed misinformation to small-time retail consumers. Ahhh well, custom setup means 20 tries before it's perfect, right? :lol:



Suspension all in:












Despite needing some dialling in, I'm quite happy with how the suspension performs. It's very close to as comfortable as stock (the '06 3.2 S-Line did have the firmest springs of the MKV platform, though), but with a lot more road feel and control. The dampers, and DFV (Dual Flow Valve) do a great job at controlling the springs, and it doesn't feel as harsh as anything I've driven with ~500lb/in wheel rates.



New wheel bearings and hubs, with stud conversion, all around:












Three program switchable Haldex controller, with wireless remote:












I used a grommet that was on the underside of the body to mount the wireless receiver in the hatch, away from the elements.












A Magnaflow exhaust to unleash the glorious VR6 growl! Downpipes and de-cat are up next.












And finally, some alignment gear to get the suspension geometry dialled in. I like to run about -2.8F/-2.2R camber and 0 toe all around, but I'll log some tire temps and see what needs to be fixed.













Fall/Winter plans:

- UM ECU and DSG tunes
- Downpipes and de-cat
- Find R32 head for my block
- Build block - rods, pistons, ARP fasteners, etc. I might bore it out to a 3.3L
- Swap engines
- Delete extraneous systems, and redesign vacuum system
- Oil cooler, DSG cooler, Mishimoto rad
- 6-piston Brembos; 350mm discs


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

Subscribed.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

In for updates

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Lovely build/write-up start. Can't wait to see where this goes :beer:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Lovely build/write-up start. Can't wait to see where this goes :beer:


My guess... Impound Lot.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

You had me at the Ohlins.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Damn, nice build thread. 

Subscribed for updates....opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay for Albertan!! 

Finally another A3 in the well relative area- shame about your TT though. Can't wait to see this thing finished! :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks great so far Jeremy. :thumbup: What length springs did you end up with? 

Highly recommend cams since you will be in the engine anyway.


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

my kind of build! i like where this is going...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

I'd recommend against installing the Mishimoto. Plenty of people have had issues with fitment as well as overheating with that unit. :thumbdown: Ridiculous....


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Thanks, guys! :beer:

JR, cams, along with all the other internals, will definitely be upgraded when I build the engine. I'm doing the chains and tensioners too, just to have a completely fresh longblock. I'm still not sure if I can bore out to 3.4L though - I can't find anyone who has done it. I might just play it safe, and go 3.3L.

Crew, I was expecting fitment issues with the Mishimoto - if I have to TIG a fitting on the input/output of the rad, then so be it. My TT was at the point where nearly every mod had to be customized to work with the setup, so I'm no stranger to doing this: :banghead: That said, any links to the overheating issues? I talked to a few people who have used them on the track, and they said that the rad definitely helped cooling. As long as the tube/fin design is decent, I don't see how the Mishimoto wouldn't transfer more heat, since it's a fair bit larger and thicker.

Also, has anyone installed a DSG cooler? My car definitely needs one for when I'm driving aggressively.


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

Impressive list. Should be a really well thought out A3. 

And while I realize you feel blown off by PSI, they've never done me wrong and every spring recommendation of theirs has been spot on. Of course, this is a relatively new chassis for them.

Like all the DIY and tools!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

jbrehm said:


> Thanks, guys! :beer:
> 
> Also, has anyone installed a DSG cooler? My car definitely needs one for when I'm driving aggressively.


3.2 DSG has an oil cooler on top of it next to the filter. you mean a bigger one?
I know there are HD clutch packs available for the DSG, and talk to JRutter about the Dual Mass Flywheel specs.

nice project!

re: increasing displacement, there are 3.6L engines out there, Passat, Tourag, but I think they are direct injection.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

I don't _feel_ blown off by PSi, they _purposefully_ blew me off. I brought the issue up, and they let me speak to an Engineer who said that my measurements were wrong, and that a small error in the motion ratio could compound into a large error in the final numbers. Oh really? My ten year old daughter could determine the motion ratio on these cars within 10% :facepalm: I wasn't at all annoyed that they made a mistake; but, I became rather irked when they insulted my intelligence, and wouldn't own up to their errors. I am a business owner, and can't imagine doing that to my customers. :thumbdown:

I forgot to post that, while I was gluing my sideskirts on, I decided to try polyurethaning my dogbone insert before dropping $220 shipped on the HPA puck. It really locked down the engine rocking, and didn't introduce any appreciable amount of NVH into the cabin. I'll end up with aftermarket mounts when I pull the engine anyway, but this was an easy to eliminate most of the engine/tranny movement for free. If you've already got poly on hand, or can get it inexpensively, I would definitely recommend using it before buying the pricey HPA puck.




SilverSquirrel said:


> 3.2 DSG has an oil cooler on top of it next to the filter. you mean a bigger one?
> I know there are HD clutch packs available for the DSG, and talk to JRutter about the Dual Mass Flywheel specs.
> 
> nice project!
> ...


Yes, a larger cooler 

I'm keeping the stock clutch-packs for now - Zevion is getting by at well over 600wHP on them, in conjunction with the UM tune. If they end up breaking, I'll figure something out.

As much as I'd love DI, I'm sticking with the common rail, and am just trying to make up some displacement with boring. I switched to the 3.2L to get away from expensive head work and revving to 9000+RPM, so if the block is getting pistons and rods anyway, I might as well get as much displacement as possible.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice. I own a 2.0T but subscribed anyway. looking forward to the engine build. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

jbrehm said:


> Crew, I was expecting fitment issues with the Mishimoto - if I have to TIG a fitting on the input/output of the rad, then so be it. My TT was at the point where nearly every mod had to be customized to work with the setup, so I'm no stranger to doing this: :banghead: That said, any links to the overheating issues? I talked to a few people who have used them on the track, and they said that the rad definitely helped cooling. As long as the tube/fin design is decent, I don't see how the Mishimoto wouldn't transfer more heat, since it's a fair bit larger and thicker.


There were a few reports in a Golf R thread, including from APR. A local friend installed two mishimoto units, one on his GTI and one on his miata. Both suffered overheating and would excessively cycle the radiator fans. Going back to stock resolved the issue on both setups.

Dave


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info, but I'm going to give it a go anyway. Worst case is that I swap the stocker back in.

I have some dyno time coming up, so does anyone have any ideas for before/after comparisons? I have a few:

- UM tune vs stock
- Stock cats vs de-cat
- The ever controversial aftermarket air filter :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Thanks for the info, but I'm going to give it a go anyway. Worst case is that I swap the stocker back in.
> 
> I have some dyno time coming up, so does anyone have any ideas for before/after comparisons? I have a few:
> 
> ...


You are a busy man! I am jealous. 
When you getting the UM tune done?


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Sometime in the next few weeks. Just getting everyone organized to get a tool shipped in, and do a group tune.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:opcorn:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Sometime in the next few weeks. Just getting everyone organized to get a tool shipped in, and do a group tune.


Nice! Unlucky timing for me. But I do know some people in Edmonton might be interested in a group tune deal. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Nice! Unlucky timing for me. But I do know some people in Edmonton might be interested in a *group tune deal*.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


im in if u bitchez get spark cut shifting too


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

Grey D said:


> im in if u bitchez get spark cut shifting too


Man I would love to see this on an A3.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Grey D said:


> im in if u bitchez get spark cut shifting too


Not really a huge benefit to this one since the DSG already cuts fuel at shifts. And can actually do harm to cat back systems with the extra fuel being dumped with no spark.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Not really a huge benefit to this one since the DSG already cuts fuel at shifts. And can actually do harm to cat back systems with the extra fuel being dumped with no spark.


Quicker, smoother shifts; lower EGTs. I'm already catless and i'm getting the UM tune combo in prep for 034's kit with a 3.5" T304 SS setup down the road. Currently I have a Neuspeed Catback.. I don't see it hurting anything.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

So, I tore this down:












And found some significant wiping on several bearings (photo bomb courtesy of my daughter . . . she was helping me tear the engine down :thumbup.












And a right trashed rod bearing that had spun.












I also found this sprocket on the intermediate shaft on the oil pump. 











My current hypothesis is below, but please chime in if you have anything to add to it:

The intermediate shaft did not seize as there's no damage to its bearings, and the other sprocket on it had perfect gear teeth, so there must be a metallurgical issue with this one sprocket. It looks like heat cycling has been causing these teeth to shear off, which was damaging the oil pump and causing insufficient oiling. The oil pump intermediate shaft also ties the crank and cam timing together, so once enough teeth wore on the sprocket, the shaft spun in the chain, causing the block and head to be out of time, which would explain the bent valves this engine had. Good thing VW saved 12¢ on this sprocket (that they charge CAD$75 for) by getting some craptastic foundry to make it . . . all it cost numerous customers was a trashed engine. I'm a noob to the 3.2 engine so I'm not familiar with all its quirks, but I did some searching, and found several cases of these sprockets failing.

I took the crank to a machine shop to see if it can be straightened and machined, so we'll see if I can salvage this block (for some serious boost)!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Makes me want to find a spare engine to build...


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

We have em for $55 at work; believe it's a revision and hardened compared to the original that came in the motor. 

http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-components-vw-vr6-timing-chain-gear-24v-vr6-p-18531.html


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

I saw those; but, can you confirm that it's anything different from the one I pulled from the engine? The part numbers are exactly the same. I don't want to put the same crap on - especially since this engine will a lot more heat cycling than a stock one - but I really don't want to have to CAD one up and get it CNC'd.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Subscribed all the way from the Golf R forum. This is a baaaaaaaad build!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Raacerx said:


> We have em for $55 at work; believe it's a revision and hardened compared to the original that came in the motor.
> 
> http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-components-vw-vr6-timing-chain-gear-24v-vr6-p-18531.html


Are you guys gonna make the intake mani for us?!?! Long runner I mean


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

jbrehm said:


> I saw those; but, can you confirm that it's anything different from the one I pulled from the engine? The part numbers are exactly the same. I don't want to put the same crap on - especially since this engine will a lot more heat cycling than a stock one - but I really don't want to have to CAD one up and get it CNC'd.


Considering it's something that generally doesn't become an issue until +100k miles, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Your new motor may see more stress, but let's be honest, you're going to be pulling it apart again before you hit another 100,000 miles in 5-6 years. Just the nature of a high performance motor. I'll see if I can get any confirmation that the one we carry is any different. Haven't had any problems with it though. 



krazyboi said:


> Are you guys gonna make the intake mani for us?!?! Long runner I mean


Our intake manifold should be released relatively soon, we're just so busy with a lot of projects. The plenum and runners and everything are all done, just need to mill the throttle body provision. No long runner in the works, turbo baby!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Raacerx said:


> Considering it's something that generally doesn't become an issue until +100k miles, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Your new motor may see more stress, but let's be honest, you're going to be pulling it apart again before you hit another 100,000 miles in 5-6 years. Just the nature of a high performance motor. I'll see if I can get any confirmation that the one we carry is any different. Haven't had any problems with it though.


Yes, please check. I'm less of a _generally-it-should-last_ kind of guy, and more of a _build-it-as-well-as-it-can-be-done_ kind of guy. :laugh: I just don't like to build something without correcting a known weakness.





Raacerx said:


> Our intake manifold should be released relatively soon . . .


Will it be available outside of your turbo kit?


----------



## R527 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is great, I'm definitely not this ambitious with my car. You say 20 psi is for sissies but here I am running 15 psi and I'm more than happy heh. Are you coming up to Saskatoon for the dealership show tomorrow? I never did get to see your TT, and you haven't seen my R32 yet.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Hehe, I'm just being an ass when I say 20psi is for sissies.  I just like to push limits, and once you experience the 30psi range on the larger turbos, it makes everything else seem tame. If we could get E85, I'd be building for 40psi. I find that these modern turbos (billet wheels, dual BB, etc.) really seem to _wake_ up around 20psi, then it gets nuts from there! :laugh:

I'm not heading up to S'toon any time soon,. I'll let you know when I do, although that might not be until Spring. You're always welcome in my garage for beers. :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Raacerx said:


> Our intake manifold should be released relatively soon, we're just so busy with a lot of projects. The plenum and runners and everything are all done, just need to mill the throttle body provision. No long runner in the works, turbo baby!


:thumbup:


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

jbrehm said:


> Yes, please check. I'm less of a _generally-it-should-last_ kind of guy, and more of a _build-it-as-well-as-it-can-be-done_ kind of guy. :laugh: I just don't like to build something without correcting a known weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do some more checking today. 

And yes, the manifold will most definitely be available on it's own. It's seriously sexy, 100% CNC'ed.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Hhhmmm, what are the chances that I can find a way to fit these under 17" wheels?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Hhhmmm, what are the chances that I can find a way to fit these under 17" wheels?


Nope better just give them to me to run under my 18's


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> Hhhmmm, what are the chances that I can find a way to fit these under 17" wheels?


Porsche boxster calipers? If so, they should fit. According to easthk, the problem wasn't the diameter, but the clearance with a et of 45. He had to go with 3mm spacers, IIRC, but the 17"s are all good.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Waaay bigger than the Boxster calipers - they're from a Cayenne. I'm going to see if I can fit them with ET45 wheels, and an 8mm spacer. I might need widened fenders!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> I might widened fenders!


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Yeah, I was hoping to get some 245 or 255 tires under there, too . . . so I'm sure widened fenders are in the future. I probably should have got that sorted before I had the originals refinished and painted. :facepalm:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey what was the word on the group buy from UM... might know this week if I can actually join in on the fun or not. :thumbup:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

It was in Regina/Saskatoon, and we just got it done on the weekend. I didn't think you'd want to come all the way here for just that (trust me, we have nothing else of interest ).

ECU tune is okay - a slow car is still a slow car - the but the DSG tune is a welcome change, and fixed a few niggling issues with the stock programming. I did get a before dyno, so once I get the after dyno I will post both of them up.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Haha Well I have been there before. So seen it all before. :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sooo Update? 

Any Progress as of late?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome start to a great build..! I got 4 piston Boxster Calipers up front.. Clears with a 17X8 rim.. I think you'll clear with an 18x9 rim the least..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> Awesome start to a great build..! I got 4 piston Boxster Calipers up front.. Clears with a 17X8 rim.. I think you'll clear with an 18x9 rim the least..


17-18 will help. Width really doesn't matter if the wheel has a ****ty offset haha.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ponto said:


> 17-18 will help. Width really doesn't matter if the wheel has a ****ty offset haha.


My stock 17 x 7.5's didn't clear my Brake upgrade.. I need 5mm spacers..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> My stock 17 x 7.5's didn't clear my Brake upgrade.. I need 5mm spacers..


More so what I was getting at is that even having 18's could possibly not clear if the offset isn't right.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Greddy87 said:


> My stock 17 x 7.5's didn't clear my Brake upgrade.. I need 5mm spacers..


I had to use 10mm spacers on my stockers until I got some 17x8 et35 winters that let me clear without spacers.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

*Updates?*

Any updates? It's been a little while


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

I've been busy wrapping up my wedding season, but I'll have some updates coming in the next few weeks.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

nice set up , cant wait for more


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

A sound clip of the exhaust would be lovely!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Any update to this thing? After your TT build, I'd like the see the progression here..


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Sorry guys, my car has taken a back seat to a bunch of crap - work, moving cities, huge amount of renovations, torn ligaments, blah, blah. I'm ashamed to say that I've been driving around on a rattling camber plate for like 6 months because I don't have the time to swap and and do an alignment. That said, I almost have all engine parts collected, so I'll likely get it built over Winter. I'll update with some other improvements before then, though!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

We need to know how you fit those calipers!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

I made zero progress over Winter due to a completely torn ATFL (ankle ligament), but have had surgery now and am on the mend.












I did manage to get the brakes done and installed in the Fall, though. I needed 15mm spacers to (barely) clear the OEM wheels, which I use for a Winter setup. The calipers also only clear the wheel barrels by 1-2mm, so it's a tight fit. I used Racing Brake 2-piece rotors and ET500 pads. The rotors are very nicely machined and tough as Hell - I did all four corners for brakes, and when I did the break-in, the rears actually caught completely on fire, while the fronts didn't even have any bluing on them! Audi seriously cheap-ed out with the solid rotors in the rear.





















I also got the S3 front painted and installed, which I think goes well with the Votex sides that I already had on. No comments on the terribly messy garage - I had just moved to a new house!












Scored some new Winter tires for next season! I already have decent Winters, but have always wanted Hakkas, so I'll finish out the year on my current tires, then switch over to best you can buy.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang that ankle is nasty! 

The brakes are awesome man. Very Jealous! And well naturally the S3 front end.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jbrehm said:


> I made zero progress over Winter due to a completely torn ATFL (ankle ligament), but have had surgery now and am on the mend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch, how did that happen? 

We are like twins! Did you think about painting the lower center black? May look good.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Good to see you back on here! I would love to see a few pics of the Votex sills with the S3 bumper, since your car is closer color to mine than Jason's red.

It is too late for this round, but I found that I burned through rear pads at almost 2x the rate of front pads until the R32 rear setup went on. The bigger vented rotors definitely help. You can fine tune the bias with pad selection.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

jbrehm said:


> I made zero progress over Winter due to a completely torn ATFL (ankle ligament), but have had surgery now and am on the mend.



Thats Beautiful .


----------



## Newme47 (Mar 14, 2015)

jbrehm said:


> I made zero progress over Winter due to a completely torn ATFL (ankle ligament), but have had surgery now and am on the mend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got those tires to ! Really good the wear is good to.
I Got the ksport 8 piston 13" kit And fits under my OZ ultraleggera 17" 8" 48 offset with about 8mm to spare.
Have to change the rear though had hawk hrs in the rear but i feel when i push hard in a Time attack that i loose some rear braking after a few minutes....
Wondering if a r32 rear brake kit would do good ?

Hope your ankle is better😷

I have the ST suspension with a 034 MOTORSPORT swaybar And end links.
With their endlink bushings that hold the Plate . Made a big difference in understeer, 

I Saw guys put the front control arm of passat or tts aluminium with adjustable balljoint ,give it a big turn in And almost feel like hé has a lsd some much he can put power to the ground! 

That my next mod for sure...


----------



## Raacerx (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice job on the Touareg calipers, you certainly put a lot more time and effort into it than me, hah!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Painted the Summer wheels matte black (pictured below), and put on some new rubber - Federal 595RSR. At 140UTQG, they are stiiiiicky!





krazyboi said:


> Ouch, how did that happen?
> 
> We are like twins! Did you think about painting the lower center black? May look good.



Playing ultimate frisbee...

I have considered painting that lower centre black, but I don't want to get too carried away with the 2-tone scheme. Maybe I'll just do Plastidip so I can peel it off if I think it's too busy.






JRutter said:


> Good to see you back on here! I would love to see a few pics of the Votex sills with the S3 bumper, since your car is closer color to mine than Jason's red.
> 
> It is too late for this round, but I found that I burned through rear pads at almost 2x the rate of front pads until the R32 rear setup went on. The bigger vented rotors definitely help. You can fine tune the bias with pad selection.



Yeah, I've been looking at the rear brake options, and it looks like the heavy R32 setup is the way to go (no way am I dropping like $2K on rear big brakes). I definitely need to do something eventually, as I drive aggressively enough that the ****ty brake bias makes me have to back off sometimes.

Here ya' go!:















Newme47 said:


> guys put the front control arm of passat or tts aluminium with adjustable balljoint ,give it a big turn in And almost feel like hé has a lsd some much he can put power to the ground!



I have camber plates, so I don't need the TT adjustability, but I actually picked up some Passat arms and spindles a few days ago. I'll have to total up the amount of weight I shaved off the front suspension, but between the dampers, spindles, control arms, calipers and rotors, and wheels it must be a helluva lot! :thumbup:






Raacerx said:


> Nice job on the Touareg calipers, you certainly put a lot more time and effort into it than me, hah!


Haha, thanks!


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome build - you didn't waste much time getting stuck into a new project after the TT!

How do you like that wheel alignment tool? I'm considering doing the same with my own alignments... tire wear and handling are spot-on I assume?

Looking forward to updates opcorn:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

All_Euro said:


> How do you like that wheel alignment tool? I'm considering doing the same with my own alignments... tire wear and handling are spot-on I assume?


It's great for actually getting your car properly aligned to your specs, which is basically impossible to get from a shop in Saskatchewan. I would definitely not recommend doing your own alignments, though - it's a serious PITA to do correctly. I would only suggest getting into it if you can build some custom ramps with turntables in them, so that you don't have to raise and lower the car every time that you make an adjustment.

I have so much crap going on right now, so this project is getting seriously neglected. The parts for it keep piling up in my garage, though! :laugh:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

jbrehm said:


> ... it's a serious PITA to do correctly. I would only suggest getting into it if you can build some custom ramps with turntables in them, so that you don't have to raise and lower the car every time that you make an adjustment.
> 
> I have so much crap going on right now, so this project is getting seriously neglected. The parts for it keep piling up in my garage, though! :laugh:



Good point about the PITA factor - I think I'll build a garage first and _then_ buy the alignment tool. A little less sleep might give you time to install those parts though


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Well, another project down the drain thanks to the terrible Saskatchewan drivers. :banghead: If you can believe it, I was hit at the _exact_ same intersection as where my TT was totalled off. At least I hadn't built the new engine and installed it, which I was just going to get done in the next few weeks!






























Part-out details:

Please email [email protected] for parts inquiries. 2006 3.2 DSG Audi A3, Silver on black interior, approximately 110k miles. Car was hit in the front left corner, so bumper, headlight, and fender on that side are toast, but the rest of OEM parts are available. Mods not listed below are not for sale, but message for OEM parts not listed below.
- Magnaflow 15598 Catback - MSRP $867USD - $500USD
- Passat spindles and control arms - $300USD
- A3 spindles - $100USD
- ECU UM tune, needs IMMO delete - $200USD
- White B6/7 S4 seats with A3 wiring harnesses, good condition - $500USD
- Catless OEM DPs with new flex pipes (done by exhaust shop) - $200USD
- Unibrace XB-3 - $225USD
- Refinished Aftermarket LED headlights - $200USD
- New 3.2L Mishimoto rad - MSRP $340USD - $200USD
- New 3.2L IE rods with ARP bolts - $500USD
- New Calico rod bearings - $80USD
- New Calico main bearings - $130USD
- 3.2L crank, magnafluxed and balanced - $600USD
- 3.2L unknown crank - $300USD
- New VR6 water pump - $50USD
- New VR6 MKV oil pump - $100USD
- New complete 3.2L timing kit - MSRP 325USD - $275USD
- New 3.2L gasket kit - rear main, head, manifolds, everything - $250USD
- New ARP 3.2L main studs - $120USD
- New Raceware 3.2L head studs -$275USD
- Engine - $2000USD
- DSG with UM tune - $1000USD
- New DSG 19lb SMFW - $600USD
- Newer Left HID headlight, about 1000 miles on it - MSRP $1100CAD - $600CAD
- Haldex and diff, fresh fluid and filter - $900USD
- Front axles - $150USD
- Rear axles - $100USD
- Engine block, magnafluxed, fresh deck, good to go - $500USD
- MKV R32 head, with cams and adjusters, and valve cover, fresh deck - $700USD
- New Crack pipe and SAI blockoff - $100USD


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Seriously sorry to hear about this... I enjoyed the thread and was looking forward to the next stage of the build.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

wow. thats a real tough one. Glad you are ok. :beer:


----------



## kill-p (Aug 4, 2008)

Which bumper was that ? S3?


----------



## tyfnfvw (Oct 1, 2018)

In for updates


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

kill-p said:


> Which bumper was that ? S3?


Yes


----------



## #123 (Nov 30, 2014)

Still have any of this?

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------

